# Interesting Article... Neal Peart Made #2!



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Proves taste is totally relative....

http://www.reuters.com/article/entertainmentNews/idUSN0845096420071009


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Man, the title of this thread really made me wonder if Neil was promoting
Depends undergarments?


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

ah..................NOT!!!!!, like most "rock journalism", I feel bad for the trees (little NP ref LOL). 

WTF???? most lyrics today are like Dr Seuss but simpler and with rhymes that are more obvious. ...and then there's Bon Jovi's "I wake up and french kiss the morning" + a million examples of other songwriters who have read maybe a total of 8 books in their lives (cat in the hat included)

Andy


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

I find nothing wrong with it. If he was as good as his fans claim, other artists would be begging him to write for them. There is a hidden world for songwriters, and its filled with some great talent. You may have never heard their names but alot of big time musicians have, and thats why they are big time musicians. He's a great drummer, but try to have some perspective on his other talents...........


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

Frank Zappa said:


> "Interviewer:
> 
> The notion of a "guitar solo" has preconceptions based on it;
> people automatically refute it because it's supposed to be self-indulgent or
> ...


from the music quotes thread, posted by NB-SK. seemed relevant.


----------



## stratovani (Jul 1, 2007)

Just one question (OK, maybe more than one) - Who the hell is Blender and who is he to say Neil's lyrics suck? And how many songs has he written in his illustrious career?


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

I wouldn't put too much weight on that list. 

Here's another list from that magazine's website:

Top artists:

Britney Spears¦Paris Hilton¦Kayne West¦ Justin Timberlake¦Diddy¦Jay-Z¦Beyonce ¦ Jennifer Lopez ¦Michael Jackson¦50 Cent ¦Madonna¦R Kelly¦Fall Out Boy

Obviously, their target demographics isn't people with the most mature or developped musical tastes. Think about it. Paris Hilton is mentioned as one of the top artists.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

NB-SK said:


> I wouldn't put too much weight on that list.
> 
> Here's another list from that magazine's website:
> 
> ...


I don't really see an artist in that list. They are simply PR machines. In the case of Britney Spears and Paris Hilton - train wrecks.


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

trainwreckslofu are held in great esteem in guitar forums like this, perhaps another choice of words would be more appropriate:banana: (www.trainwreck.com)

Andy


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Accept2 said:


> I find nothing wrong with it. If he was as good as his fans claim, other artists would be begging him to write for them.



I get what you're saying but not everyone else could pull off a song like say, The Trees, or Red Sector A or Red Barchetta (One of my favs).... Like I said taste is a personal thing, but a fun list nonetheless. I just wonder how these people can get drivel like that published And yeah what theheck is Blender?... But then here we are talking about it! Oh Look! Rush on the Radio as I type.....


----------



## maybeyes (Dec 20, 2006)

*Blender is a magazine*

For those not aware, Blender is a mag which is geared towards men (you know the type you see on the newstands that tries to look like porn with skimpy dressed women on the cover, but really wants to be better than Playboy, etc.) I sort of look at this as a Rolling Stone coopt. They need to move copies so lets create something to get people talking and they will sell some print.

I guess they got us talking. There are few music critics I trust or rely on for commentary and Blender certainly would not be on that list (none of the music mags are really on that list come to think of it. I wonder why?) I would say that until someone has written a song they have no idea how much work can go into it. The assumption is that if its written it can't be too difficult. Oh well. 

OTOH, if you have had a few hits and someone can take potshots to sell copy, it will happen. I kind of laughed at the list though, since most of those writers have had a fairly substantial career writing music. When you write that many tunes, no matter how good a writer you are someone is going to dislike some of them. However, it is copy and if you go by the old comment that any publicity is good publicity, then Neil and Rush just got a boatload of people who may go out give them a listen, say this is actually good what was Blender talking about and bingo a few more copies sold.:rockon2:


----------



## Mahogany Martin (Mar 2, 2006)

My uncle has a country place that no one knows about... he says it used to be a farm before the motor lawn...
Come on! Number 2 lyricist from the bottom of the heap?? When most of us hear that line, we go apes and start playing air guitar, air bass and air drums!! This guy has obviously never heard The Trees with its rich analogy of lofty Oaks “who can’t help their feelings” if they like the way they’re made and wonder why the Maples can’t be happy in their shades... man that’s rich!! And how many more great songs and how many albums?

If you only know of “If you love someone set them free”, how can you deserve any judging credits on lyricists of the pop-rock world? It can only be as our own maybeyes said: “a few more [magazine] copies sold”. Sting, who is apparently at the bottom of the heap according to this guy, has written a lot of decent lyrics both with The Police and as a solo artist. On his solo album Ten Summoner’s Tales, he tells us what he thinks about our music critic (Blender): “Relax, have a cigar, make yourself at home. Hell is full of high court judges, failed saints. We’ve got cardinals, archbishops, barristers, certified accountants, music critics, they’re all here. You’re not alone, you’re never alone... OK, break’s over!! “ :smile:


----------



## Mahogany Martin (Mar 2, 2006)

Mahogany Martin said:


> ...When most of us hear that line, we go apes and start playing air guitar, air bass and air drums!!...


Heck, sometimes I get so excited that I play air guitar, bass and drums all at once!! :smile:

Those who wish to be
Must put aside the alienation
Get on with the fascination
The real relation
The underlying theme

Need I say more? :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Mahogany Martin said:


> My uncle has a country place that no one knows about... he says it used to be a farm before the motor lawn...
> Come on! Number 2 lyricist from the bottom of the heap?? When most of us hear that line, we go apes and start playing air guitar, air bass and air drums!! This guy has obviously never heard The Trees with its rich analogy of lofty Oaks “who can’t help their feelings” if they like the way they’re made and wonder why the Maples can’t be happy in their shades... man that’s rich!! And how many more great songs and how many albums?
> 
> If you only know of “If you love someone set them free”, how can you deserve any judging credits on lyricists of the pop-rock world? It can only be as our own maybeyes said: “a few more [magazine] copies sold”. Sting, who is apparently at the bottom of the heap according to this guy, has written a lot of decent lyrics both with The Police and as a solo artist. On his solo album Ten Summoner’s Tales, he tells us what he thinks about our music critic (Blender): “Relax, have a cigar, make yourself at home. Hell is full of high court judges, failed saints. We’ve got cardinals, archbishops, barristers, certified accountants, music critics, they’re all here. You’re not alone, you’re never alone... OK, break’s over!! “ :smile:



Obiviously, whoever wrote that just didn't get 'Roxanne'. It's a brilliant song, ever more so when you reallize that it's a tango.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Music critics are among the most negative and bitter creatures on the planet.

I've read reviews of shows I actually attended and wondered if the writer was at the same show.

I remember seeing Yes and there was a standing ovation for EVERY song. The critic used language like, "bored audience" and "no cultural significance".


Neal Peart among the worst lyricists?

Yeah, I guess he's never written anything as notable as beat on th brat with a baseball bat.



Morons


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

NB-SK said:


> I wouldn't put too much weight on that list.
> 
> Here's another list from that magazine's website:
> 
> ...


Yeah that pretty much takes the cake.

"Give me give me more give me more give me more, rpt, 10x"
is pretty much britney spears new song.

Hell I shouldn't even have to argue for neil peart and sting. And they slap Dan fogelberg in the face too.

Although the only people who would probably take this as true would be 13 year old kids with no Bs filter...


----------

